
Extract PGP Secret Keys from Gnuk / Nitrokey Start Firmware - turtlegrids
https://old.reddit.com/r/crypto/comments/bis3pf/extract_pgp_secret_keys_from_gnuk_nitrokey_start/
======
bifrost
I saw this earlier too: [https://github.com/rot42/gnuk-
extractor](https://github.com/rot42/gnuk-extractor)

looks pretty interesting!

